# CPU Overheating when at full load.



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to run my CPU at 3.6Ghz without over heating. I have tested with prime95 and all test were done when the room was at 21C(70F). 

MY PC is:

CPU AMD Phenom II X4 960T Stock core speed is 3.0 Max temp should nver go over 71C for this cpu.
Mainboard Biostar A780L
Graphics Radeon HD 6850
Memory DDR2 6GB 

PIC 1 is the inside of my pc.
I have 120mm outtack fan on the top.
I have 2 80mm intake fans at the back and An Thermaltake TR2 R1 series cpu cooler. Thermaltakeusa » Cooler » CPU Cooler » AMD Socket FM1 / AM3 / AM2+ / AM2 » TR2-R1 : TR2-R1 A4022

As you can see the pc is very tight. The Ram is right next to the cpu.
I want to get a cpu cooler that will keep the cpu cool at 3.6GHz and 1.34V Cooler must be low profile (110mm or less) and not block ram sots. 

PIC 2 For now I have put the cpu to 3.2GHZ and 1.3V. I did a 30min Prime95 Test. Why only 30min? You will see on PIC 3. The temp was THRM 61C(141F) and Core 53C(127F) at the end of the 30min test. The max temps for the test was, MAX THRM 64C(147F) and Max Core 56c(132F). 


PIC3 Ok I only did a 30min test on PIC 2, because when I did the test at 3.6GHZ and 1.34v. The CPU hit THRM 70C(158F) and Core 61c(141F) in only 5min. 

I know that my Mainboard Bios uses THRM For overheat protection. What I do not know is why THRM is about 10 more than the core? So what is the real temp of my cpu? And before I get a new cooler what is a good overheat protection temp to sit?

If I do need a new cooler what is a good one to get for about $30-$60?


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

70c is fine for a few mins. my quad core goes to 70 when playing assassins creed 2 and 3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your CPU cooler is about the same as the OEM unit so, if you want to OC, it should be replaced.
If the temps shown in HWM are under a load, you're good.
What do you need to do the the CPU won't do at stock speed?
What do you hope/expect to gain with a .6 GHz increase?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
What's the specs/configuration of the 6GB of RAM?


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Your CPU cooler is about the same as the OEM unit so, if you want to OC, it should be replaced.
> If the temps shown in HWM are under a load, you're good.
> What do you need to do the the CPU won't do at stock speed?
> What do you hope/expect to gain with a .6 GHz increase?
> ...


First thanks for the help. 

Ok, so I need a new cooler. So whats a good cooler to get? That's about $30-$60, low profile (110mm or lower), Socket AM3 and need to be able to use both Ram sots.

71C is the max safe temp for my AMD CPU. And I hit that after only 5min test when at 3.6Ghz. _*NOT*_ GOOD IN MY BOOK.

I use my pc for gaming and want to max out performance (FPS). 

Do not know what the RAM has do with overheating CPU but here you go.
Memory tab (CPU-Z)
Type ddr2, Size 6144mb, Channels Dual, DC Mode Unganged, NB 2000.1Mhz
DRAM Freq: 333.3Mhz, fbs dram: 3:5, CAS Latency 5.0 clocks
RAS to CAS Delay 5 clocks, RAS Precharge 5 clocks, Cycle time 15 clocks
Bank cycle time 19 clocks, Command Rate 1T

SPD tab (CPU-Z)
Slot 1: size 2048MB, Correction none, max bandwidth PC2-6400(400mhz)
Manufacturer Unknow, voltage 1.80V

slot 2: size 4096MB, max bandwidith pc2-6400(400mhz)
Manufacturer Patriot Memory voltage 1.80V

PSU: OEM came with case. 500W Max. See Voltages on PIC of Hardware Monitor.

Last what the real CPU Temp TMPIN or Core temp?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What number does the bios give when idle? Compare that to whichever number the program is giving you under idle as well, this will be the one I would use. I would also try a few other programs to make sure this one is accurate. Lastly, whatever cpu cooler you put on wont make much of a deference in my opinion. The space is very cramped, Your cpu is nudged right up against the GPU which is a hot component. I would also suggest a different PSU as OEM manufactures will cheap out on components. Clean/Stable power will reduce temps and make the OC more stable. As a gamer myself i can tell you right now that only a handful of the higher end games will be bottlenecked at stock cpu speeds. You gpu will run out of juice before that CPU will.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing does little for performance increase with newer CPU's and 3 GHz 4 Core CPU should be plenty.
Brand & Model of the 500W PSU?
500W is the minimum for a 6850 and OC'ing requires top quality components and especially a PSU with sufficient power. PSU's included with cases are commonly poor quality.
Insufficient power results in stress and overheating.
Knowing the Brand/specs of the RAM helps to determine issues. 
For the best performance, RAM should be installed in matched pairs.


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

i have found over the years that AMD runs a little hotter than intel. my desktop with amd runs about 46c at idle and my laptop running intel runs at 40c idle. thats without the laptop cooler running


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Ram has everything to do with overclocking. You just dont overclock a cpu when you overclock.

Your cooler does need replacing but you will not see any difference in .6GHz increase.

I always overclock even though these days it is pointless but when you overclock you overclock by a lot or you dont do it at all.

BTW AMDs dont overclock aswell as intels and no cpu even the same make and type will always get the same results.

Good CPU coolers are:- Titan fenrir, coolermaster Hyper and Artic cooling. By the sounds of it you would not get the best air cooler in your system which is what I have and it is the Noctua DH-14


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I fixed it.

My bios is a biostar bios and I found out that it Has a temperature monitor.
Download Biostar TA75MH2 Ver. 6.x Temperature Monitor Utility 1.0.0.4 Driver for Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows XP X64 / Windows Vista64 / Windows 7 / Windows 7 x64 - Softpedia
The biostar temperature monitor shows exactly what the bios reads and nothing more. 
Biostar temp monitor 100% confirms that bios uses TMPIN0 for cpu temperature. 

*Thanks for the help.*
Better cooler may not be needed. Vcore may have just been to High.

I decide to try and lower the Vcore form 1.35 to 1.31 @ 3.6Ghz mult X18.

after ruining prime95 for 45min, no bosd or overheat. 

Will update if cpu overheat or BOSD.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

prime 95 needs run for more than 45 minutes this does not prove you are stable. Prime should be run for atleast 6 hours or you run IBT (intel burn test) for 20 passes at very high and if you pass IBT which will take about an hour is equivalent to 6 hours of prime.


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

Tyree said:


> For the best performance, RAM should be installed in matched pairs.


OK I got my cpu AMD 960T at 3.6Ghz and 1.3V. Now about the ram. 

The 2GB stick is slower than the 4GB stick. Cpu-z shows 3 frequency's for the ram sticks. 

The 2GB 200Mhz , 266Mhz, 400Mhz
The 4GB 266Mhz, 333Mhz, 400Mhz

Bios ram frequency is set to auto makes the ram run at 333MHZ.
Force Ram to 400Mhz in bios and I get BOSD.

I am now looking to get a Patriot Memory Signature DDR2 4GB CL6 800MHz DIMM (PC2 6400) PSD24G8002 to match the 4GB I now have.
The stick is $60

To max FPS what would be better, matched ram or new video card?

Video card I have now is XFX AMD 6850HD @ 875MHZ GPU clock and 1120Mhz Memory clock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Patriot ram is crap and not good for overclocking. Corsair and gskill are best.

You need a better graphics card for FPS. There are not many games that use more than 2GB RAM and No game will use more than 4GB.

FPS is also limited to how the game is made and what hardware it can use properly. For instance you might get an intensive game say Crysis for instance that will run at Ultra settings (which means you have a good system) whereas you might get a game like shogunn total war which will only run at high settings.

Some games run better on nivida and intel hardware whilst some games run better on AMD and ATI hardware.

Running two different speeds of ram can cause issues your ram should be the same make and speed and size. This can also cause issues with overclocking aswell as general performance.


----------



## pokemoncatdog (Dec 2, 2007)

Than you, I don't have money for Video card now. I think I going to get marching ram for now. Than upgrade PSU when I can.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good quality PSU should always be top priority. All other components depend on it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The psu is the most important component, There's no point in buying a quality car if it doesn't have a quality engine if you get my drift.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Its not just that everything is cramped, but your case cabling is a bit of a mess overall. I would invest in ...

#1) a top quality PSU

#2) a better case with a bottom mount/ space for PSU (like the Coolermaster Elite 430).

#3) a better HSF like Artic Cooling 64 Pro

And finally zip ties for your cabling. I would also looking into unlocking the extra two cores that many are able to do with the 960t , making it effectively a 6 core. That will give you better overall performance vs. overclocking.


----------

